
The Secret Search Engine Tearing Wikipedia Apart - fezz
http://genius.it/8731704/motherboard.vice.com/read/wikipedias-secret-google-competitor-search-engine-is-tearing-it-apart
======
philiphodgen
I click on the link. Massive popup menus on the right partially obscure my
view of the article. I close the tab. Next!

~~~
gyoza
My sentiments exactly, why don't you post the motherboard article instead of
trying to build ad revenue for genius. Thanks.

------
alxndr
The actual article is at [http://motherboard.vice.com/read/wikipedias-secret-
google-co...](http://motherboard.vice.com/read/wikipedias-secret-google-
competitor-search-engine-is-tearing-it-apart)

